# Alles Gute Ralle



## Full Flavor (6 Februar 2009)

Na das ist doch mal ein Grund zum feiern!

Alles Gute zum 107. Geburtstag 

:sm20:


----------



## zotos (6 Februar 2009)

*Jungspunnt*

Ich hab ihn für älter gehalten und vermutet das er noch im 19. Jahrhundert geboren wurde.

Alles Gute Du Jungspunnt ;o)

PS: Nach dem Du ja den User des Jahres Titel nicht verteidigen konntest wäre eine es vielleicht mal Zeit einen neuen "Wettbewerb" zu starten z.B. eine Rollator Rally durch den Thüringer Wald oder um den Bodensee.

PPS: Ich wünsch Dir wirklich alles Gute und danke der modernen Medizin das es Dich noch gibt.

PPPS: Nun befürchte ich aber das Du in 4 Jahren, zu Deinem einundelfzigsten Geburtstag, einfach verschwindest. So wie Bilbo Beutlin, obwohl ich mich auf ein solches Fest freuen würde.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2009)

Alles Gute Ralle zu deinem 107. Geburtstag. Bau Dir doch mal einen ordentlichen Motor an deinen Rollstuhl und fahr beim Forumstreffen vorbei damit wir auf das älteste Forumsmitglied anstoßen können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2009)

:s1:...ich wünsche dir alles Gute Ralle...:sm20:

gruß helmut


----------



## Kai (6 Februar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## kpeter (6 Februar 2009)

alles gute auch von mir


----------



## kpeter (6 Februar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> PS: Nach dem Du ja den User des Jahres Titel nicht verteidigen konntest wäre eine es vielleicht mal Zeit einen neuen "Wettbewerb" zu starten z.B. eine Rollator Rally durch den Thüringer Wald oder um den Bodensee.


 
oder die wahl zum ältersten user bei 107 hat er ja gute chancen


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo Ralle,
:sm20: und :sm24: !!!
auch von mir natürlich nur die allerbesten Wünsche.
107 Lenze - Respekt - dafür hast du dich hier aber wirklich klasse gehalten und bist (immer noch) auf dem Stand der Zeit.

LL

@all:
Rollator-Ralley wäre doch nicht fair. Bei dem Alters-Bonus, den Ralle da erhalten würde, hätten wir anderen doch sehr wahrscheinlich gar keine Chance mehr ...


----------



## mst (6 Februar 2009)

Hi,
von  mir natürlich auch alles Gute!!
:sm20:


----------



## HDD (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo Ralle,
man man ich dachte immer du siehst nur so alt aus.

Alles Gute auch von mir!

Und halte mir einen Platz frei im Altenheim direkt neben Dir

HDD


----------



## Insane (6 Februar 2009)

Dann von mir auch noch alles gute =)


----------



## Gebs (6 Februar 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Methusalem!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## gingele (6 Februar 2009)

Dann schließ ich mich mal den Geburtstagswünschen an den Forumsopa an .

Happy Birthday Ralle.


----------



## vierlagig (6 Februar 2009)

:sm20:

aber ich glaub beim alter hat der ralle bißchen geflunkert ... der ist doch schon min. 110


----------



## HaDi (6 Februar 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Februar 2009)

*ROFL*


Herzlichen Glückwunsch.... und mach noch LANGE weiter so ........


----------



## repök (6 Februar 2009)

Alles Gute alter Sack!!


----------



## sue port (6 Februar 2009)

wieder partytime im sps forum 
happy b-day ralle,
da hast du glück,
das wetter ist spitze, 
das we steht vor der tür, 
laß s krachen.

greetinx


sue


----------



## Homer79 (6 Februar 2009)

Ich schliesse mich den Glückwünschen an und wünsche auch alles Gute!

:sm20:


----------



## seeba (6 Februar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

dem Forums-Opa auch von mir alles Gute.


----------



## Lars Weiß (6 Februar 2009)

Ebenfalls, alles Gute !


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo

Von mir auch:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag.

Und immer dran denken:
Trinke nur soviel Whisky, wie mit gewalt rein geht.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## marlob (6 Februar 2009)

Dann mal alles gute zum Festtag 
107 ist ja schon ein stolzes Alter ;-) Da würde ich aber nicht mehr arbeiten gehen ;-)


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Februar 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute!!! Feier schön und sauf nicht soviel!!!
Wird zur Party wieder der schwarze Faltenrock aus dem Schrank geholt?
Und lass die weiße Schminke weg! Die steht Dir nicht!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Februar 2009)

hallo,
alles gute zum geburtstag ralle, und lass dir endlich die haare schneiden.


----------



## Cerberus (6 Februar 2009)

107! Wahnsinn. So alt wird keine Kuh! 

Wünsch dir auf alle Fälle auch alles Gute und möge dir die Gesundheit weiterhin so guttun wie bisher! :sm20:


----------



## Sven_HH (6 Februar 2009)

:sm20: :sm24:

alles Gute auch aus Hamburg

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## Question_mark (6 Februar 2009)

*Häppi börschdäh*

Hallo Ralle,

die besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag und alles Gute

wünscht Question_mark


----------



## MSB (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

auch ich möchte dir alles Gute zu deinen Geburtstag wünschen.
Ich baue dir dann an deinen Rollator ein Whisky-Regal ... *ROFL*


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (6 Februar 2009)

Jeahhh, beim Ralle gibt es wieder FREIBIER!!!


----------



## crash (6 Februar 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!







und treib es nicht zu doll in deinem hohen Alter.


----------



## dalbi (6 Februar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## MW (6 Februar 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2009)

Also Männer, vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. So einige Whisky mußten dran glauben, aber mein Geschenk ist noch nicht geöffnet, eine feiner netter Talisker in Faßstärke, mhhhh. Aber ich denke, auch der wird beizeiten zeigen müssen, daß er schmeckt. 

PS: Mein Rollator ist natürlich whiskybetrieben. Problem, meißtens bin ich schon zu voll zum steuern, bevor das Ding auch nur ein paar Meter weit gekommen ist.


----------

